# The Unknown Soldiers: To family, friends, Mike McNulty will always be there.



## ManBearPig (Apr 11, 2014)

Recent Article I found on Army Master Sgt. Michael McNulty.

Rest In Peace Warrior.

Two links:
http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2014/03/15/3002857/the-unknown-soldiers-to-family.html
http://www.unknownsoldiersblog.com/2014/03/always-there.html


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 11, 2014)

I had the honor of meeting his son last year.  Rest in peace MSG McNulty.


----------

